# My Wooden Shed.



## Tony Bird

Hi,
My wooden shed is 32 years old twenty feet by eight feet in size and lives at the bottom of our garden. Originally used to work in when we converted the two flats that we had bought back into the house it once was. For many years it is the place where I play. About five years ago the shed's floor that had been rotting for some time was too bad to carry on.







Parts in store in garage while new floor is laid






So the floor was replaced and the opportunity was taken reorganise the positions of machines and benches. 





















Members of the Garden Railway Group of my Model Engineering Society come and play once a week through the winter when they cannot play outside.






Master of all I survey all 160 square feet of it!






Regards Tony.


----------



## steamin

Hi Tony, I love it. What a great job with the renovation. I love looking at shop pictures and seeing all the personal touches that make it theirs. you have done a fine job. It is bright and cheerful. I love the picture where someone has a drawing tacked to the ceiling. It looks like they are consulting our Good Lord above for divine guidance. I know I do on many occasions. Thanks for sharing and thank you for sharing with your club members. You have given one of the greatest gifts that can be given to them - your time.


----------



## DaveH

Tony,

ooooooow that's very nice - home from home.

Dave


----------



## cl350rr

wow Tony, that is alot of stuff in a small space.

very well done, I see a few ideas I'm gonna have to employ in my 12 X 16 ;D

can you post a close-up of your power hack saw when you get a chance

thanks for posting

Randel


----------



## b.lindsey

Fantastic workspace Tony and it looks like you are utilizing every available space to the maximum. Nice job on the renovations!!

Bill


----------



## BillC

Isn't it amazing how fast a shop can fill up? Great!!!

BillC


----------



## GOOFY063

that is a great layout Thm: Thm:

Ricky


----------



## kd7fhg

Looks good, wish I had that much space.


----------



## peatoluser

Blimey, if i had a shed like that, the wife would have trouble getting me out of it ;D.
I like the way everything is organized, but do you solder where the hearth and bottles are?
I always have a habit of concentrating on the job too much and not paying attention to where i point the torch when i move it out the way.
If i was doing it there i'd end up melting the fuse board.
after inadvertently scorching a shelf and melting a small battery spot light :-[ i try to do all mine out doors now
yours
peter


----------



## rudydubya

Very nice Tony. Looks very functional, bright and cheery. Thank you for inviting us in.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## tel

Very nicely laid out indeed - just shows what can be done with a smallish space! Thm:


----------



## Tony Bird

Hi,
As requested a photograph of my small Mechanical Hacksaw.






Made from castings supplied by Blackgate Engineering many years ago. A bit of an issue with Health & Safety if it was in a proper workshop. As you can see I failed my apprenticeship with Chippendale. Despite its looks it works very well and is quite accurate.






As can be seen from the above photograph my hearth arrangements aren't quite as bad as the look in previous photographs. As I only make small boilers now I find it adequate.

Regards Tony.


----------



## agmachado

Hi Tony,

That's very cool !

I really like workshops...

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## don-tucker

That's a very nice shed Tony,where in Cardiff are you,I'm in Llandaff North
Don


----------



## cl350rr

thanks for posting th pic of the hacksaw, that is a really nice looking tool. I had never heard of them in kit form.

Randel


----------



## Tony Bird

Hi Don,
Cyncoed. I will be at the CMES site on Heath Park playing on the GR this Sunday, it is open of or public open days. Why not come over for a chat.
Regards Tony.


----------



## don-tucker

Cant make it Sunday Tony but I'm sure I will catch up with you one day
Don


----------



## ZipSnipe

Great little shop Tony, amazing what some fresh white paint does to a small space, opens it right up.  Easier on the eyes too.


----------



## Tony Bird

Hi,

Not sure where to put this post but this section seem the most appropriate. In one of the above photograph of the CMES garden railway members playing in the shed Chris the one seeking inspiration from above has just finished making a steam plant.  Chris an organ playing Palaeontologist but otherwise seemingly normal started making a Stuart 10V when in his teens and finally finished it 30years later along with a boiler, gas burner system and oil separator making it into a steam plant. Yesterday evening the plant was given its first steam test when it performed quite well though it has a couple of issues which need addressing along with a bit of tweaking. The following video is a little short as I ran out of memory in the camera. I think Chris can be pleased with the results of making his first engine. An early Christmas present? 

 VIDEO.






Regards Tony.


----------



## ShopShoe

Tell Chris good work. 

An inspiration to all of us who get delayed and sidetracked by life along the way.

Good Work

--ShopShoe


----------

